# Dodecagonal prism with a nib



## duncsuss (May 3, 2014)

Today I finished a dodecagonal pen (or, as it is more commonly known, a pen with 12 facets.)

Back in January I posted pix of my prototype 8 faceted fountain pen. Somebody who saw it contacted me to ask if it was possible to increase the face count to 12 ... and to use the section from a Platinum #3776 pen he'd already bought ... and is there any chance of adding a cap ring?

It sounded like an interesting challenge. I'd never done any work with metal, nor attempt that many facets on a pen. He selected a black & white marbled alumilite blank (another first for me -- I hadn't used alumilite before).

I took the precaution of making a prototype ahead of each component for his pen -- which was a smart move, because there were plenty of *ahem* _*"learning opportunities"*_ 

Anyway -- here's the result ... thanks for looking :cool2:

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## SENC (May 3, 2014)

Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (May 3, 2014)

Awesomeeeee man that is cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 3, 2014)

That's pretty cool! The blank is pretty busy by itself making each tiny facet hard to make out. I imagine once you pick it up all the facets kinda pop in your hand and can be felt easily.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 3, 2014)

Very,Vary nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 4, 2014)

Wow, that's an interesting wow lol . Very Challenging no doubt !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 4, 2014)

It has all been said but man it is nice. Great job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 4, 2014)

Looks great from here!
Really like that blank too.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BassBlaster (May 5, 2014)

That blank is awesome!! I love working with alumilite. I agree its so busy its hard to see the facets in the pics. Im sure with a little different lighting they would show well. I do have to say, I don't really care for the giant gold ring but the customer gets what the customer wants!!

Your work keeps impressing me. You and the clock man make some of the most impressive pens. I love your work! I hope one day I am at your level.

Can you say if it was done with some type of router jig mounted to the lathe?


----------



## duncsuss (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Dennis 

You're exactly right, I used the "fluting jig" that PennState used to sell - they discontinued it due to lack of interest, I got it while it was on clearance. It holds a laminate/trim router (I picked up the Harbor Freight one for about $20) and there's a platform with a fence that clamps into the lathe ways. I used a mortising bit in the router (though an end-mill might leave a cleaner cut which would reduce the amount of sanding I had to do.)

Getting it set up is a lot of trial and error -- so long as the error leaves the shaved barrel too fat it's okay! -- but I'm figuring out how to get better adjustment control using digital calipers clamped to the jig bed.

Since it's such a lengthy process, when I got the settings right for the pen barrel I shaved a few more blanks in readiness for the next pens. (I didn't think to do that for the caps, so that's another opportunity to improve the set-up process.)

Taking pix that highlight the facets has me stumped so far. Too diffuse and you don't see the edges at all. Too directional and all you get is glare from one facet, but the rest don't show. I haven't tried back-lighting yet, or putting a slave flash out to the side.


----------



## Johnturner (May 6, 2014)

Duncan
Another home run - very nice!
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bjbear76 (May 7, 2014)

Simply stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2014)

You are a very patient man. And it paid off too. That is an amazing pen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

